# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KOI-S Magazine Edisi No. 33 / Vol VI / April - Mei 2014

## Koismagazine

*

Coming Soon !!





Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER
Contact: [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia, Kinokuniya,
Jaringan Toko Buku Gunung Agung dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya di Indonesia


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Malta Printindo


ALAMAT REDAKSI: 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 64, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]


DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:
e-mail: [email protected]

IKLAN : 
email: [email protected]



*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap... 

Sebelum Kois Festival ke-8.. Pas waktu nya..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Udah beredar belum ya ?

----------


## RafflesG

Nggak sabar niihh

----------


## evendee

Covernya keren....

----------


## owi

mantap ditunggu koi's nya pengen baca liputan tapos fish farm

----------


## 7dm

Wuihh.. Keren..  :Rockon:

----------


## oqkmz

Covernya keren....

----------


## Stefie885

Member saya masih. Ada ga ya....hmmm.....

----------


## Rizal61

> Mantap... 
> 
> Sebelum Kois Festival ke-8.. Pas waktu nya..


Belum terima nih Pak Ketua  ::   ::

----------


## jovie

wowww... kereen.. mudah2an cepet keluar.. :Target:  :Target:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sebelum Hari Sabtu informasinya, mudah2x an sudah nyampe boss......  :Pray:

----------


## Koismagazine

> Member saya masih. Ada ga ya....hmmm.....


Om Stefie masih om, edisi No.33 ini habis ya Om, jangan lupa di perpanjang ya  ::

----------


## evendee

Koismagnya da sampe berserta member cardnya.

Tengkiu Kois

----------


## owi

wah kudu ke gramedia....

----------


## LDJ

Koi-s magazine edisi 33 bagus sekali..salut buat team redaksi.
Highlight terutama tentang apresiasi koi, newbies corner, 10 cara upgrade keeping skill, artikelnya berbobot tapi bahasanya tetap ringan

Must have edition untuk semua nih..

----------


## evendee

Setuju....

Edisi 33 ini, foto2 koi shownya udah ga sebanyak edisi sebelumnya  ::

----------


## evendee

> wah kudu ke gramedia....


Ngapaen ribet2, langganan aja om hihihi

----------


## Admin Forum

> Koi-s magazine edisi 33 bagus sekali..salut buat team redaksi.
> Highlight terutama tentang apresiasi koi, newbies corner, 10 cara upgrade keeping skill, artikelnya berbobot tapi bahasanya tetap ringan
> 
> Must have edition untuk semua nih..


Terima kasih Om Leo...... Om Owi,, ga usah ke Gramedia langsung langganan saja.... ::

----------


## Noki

Mantab ...... Keren.... Gak sabar menunggu.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

bu admin , majalah edisi 33 ini udah beredar belum ya , saya belum dapet ya....?

----------


## Admin Forum

> bu admin , majalah edisi 33 ini udah beredar belum ya , saya belum dapet ya....?


Sudah om,, besok akan aku cek resi nya ya..

----------


## owi

> Terima kasih Om Leo...... Om Owi,, ga usah ke Gramedia langsung langganan saja....


siap bu admin

----------


## agent23

sdh diterima kemrin lusa.
Terima kasih

----------


## Stefie885

Bu admin email saya bukti trnsfer perpanjangan sudah masuk belum?

----------


## Admin Forum

> Bu admin email saya bukti trnsfer perpanjangan sudah masuk belum?


Sudah om,, majalah yg edisi no.33 apa sdh diterima?

----------


## RafflesG

Udah terima majalah + member card nya, thank's

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Udah terima majalah + member card nya, thank's


Hari besar pengiriman tetap jalan tho om rafles ?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Sudah om,, besok akan aku cek resi nya ya..


Iya bu admin trima kasih , moga moga cepat datang , pingin baca nih ......

----------


## RafflesG

Terimanya 2 hari lalu Om Bob, baru dpt kbr dari org rumah, maklum posisi saya skrg lg di kaltim

----------


## Noki

Sesuai info dari menteri keuangan dirumah, majalah sudah diterima......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Majalah udah diterima bu admin ,  trima kasih ...

----------

